# Our horse trailer :]



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

Well i figured i would be the first to post ... heres our trailer... it has rear tack, living quarters, and it is a 3 horse slant load 

P.S. 
... just ignore me and my ribbons  our trailer is behind me lol


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Pretty! I don't have a trailer. :/


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

we got a realllllllllllyyyyyyyyyyyyy good deal on it thats why we have a trailer :] 

its got a shower and u can have heat and air conditioning in the living quarters too :]


----------



## lizzie_magic (Sep 18, 2008)

Wow, nice trailer, it makes ours look a bit pathetic!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

hey i would be happy with any trailer ... hehe. just like i said before we got a good deal on it :]


----------



## xpyrrohs (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice! I wish we had a truck that could pull a trailer like that! Our poor f-150 is having trouble with an old 2 horse bp xD the front end is messed up though... :/


----------

